# Arkansas feeler?



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Arkansas Feeler?
Would anyone be interested in an Arkansas get together? Maybe we could get a USACi judge to come down and give some feed back?! Maybe we could also get some local talent and shops together for a white flag event?!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

You know I'm in Abram


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Great lets start the list!

Abram 
Chris
?
?
?
?


Arkansas Feeler?
Would anyone be interested in an Arkansas get together? Maybe we could get a USACi judge to come down and give some feed back?! Maybe we could also get some local talent and shops together for a white flag event?!

I am working on multiple local shops to get involved.


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm in. Where would it be held?

Abram 
Chris
Jason
?
?
?


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I will start working on a spot! It will prob be central to south Arkansas.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

What about "The Country"? lol Really we could get as rowdy as we wanted to out there.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Yep, rowdy and if it rains you will need a 4 wheel drive!! But I am game for that! LOL

So I take it you will be a big part of this? I know unp will be game for it!




Hillbilly SQ said:


> What about "The Country"? lol Really we could get as rowdy as we wanted to out there.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

papacueball said:


> I'm in. Where would it be held?
> 
> Abram
> Chris
> ...


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

Im interested, but it will be location dependent for me


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm interested. Would really depend on when/where, though. My wife works a whole lot (night shifts) and we rarely see each other. Based on that, I'm not going anywhere if this falls on a weekend she's off. No offense. 

You guys got an idea of when? We talking early next year, late this year, etc?
If anyone in my area wants to catch a ride with me, that would be great, too!


Also, I plan on having the next 'Bama BBQ in March. Just throwing it out there.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Let me work on a location. Date? March or April.


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

I live near Siloam Springs AR, approxiately 45 minutes away.

I have a large shop and several acres, in the country. Im open for hosting it, but it is not in AR


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Yes i am game.....i have a few weeks coming up in December that I will start working on a few things...regardless ill be down for just hanging out, and shooting the ****.


----------



## clbolt (Jan 9, 2008)

I'll show up, maybe I can use it as an excuse to actually install some gear in my car.


----------



## bsvrs (May 4, 2009)

I would consider it. I'm at UA in Fayetteville but would consider driving a little ways to hear some awesome systems


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm down, car is bone stock with some MB Quart 6x9's in rear deck but if its anywhere within an hour of little rock i'll be there.


----------



## xb_guy (Oct 30, 2009)

This would be cool. Of course I have no gear in my car and no mods. Oh, and I know nothing about car audio. Hmm, maybe all that excludes me. =) I am in Arkansas though (LR) so maybe that counts?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

xb_guy said:


> This would be cool. Of course I have no gear in my car and no mods. Oh, and I know nothing about car audio. Hmm, maybe all that excludes me. =) I am in Arkansas though (LR) so maybe that counts?


Fellow little rock boy here. Welcome to the madness and hope you enjoy the trip. I'll gladly bounce ideas with you face to face if you want. Your handle hints that you drive a "toaster". If so, those are great little cars for making sound good.


----------



## cyber5-0 (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm in LR as well and would be interested.


----------



## xb_guy (Oct 30, 2009)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Fellow little rock boy here. Welcome to the madness and hope you enjoy the trip. I'll gladly bounce ideas with you face to face if you want. Your handle hints that you drive a "toaster". If so, those are great little cars for making sound good.


A toaster it is; a first gen xB actually. Glad to hear that it can sound good. I just hope it turns out. This will be my first trip into audio land in quite some time; probably a decade at least. A LOT seems to have changed since then.


----------

